
A 'Violent Clash of Opposing Wills': How the U.S. Is Defining Space Warfare - elsewhen
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/ep4kwn/a-violent-clash-of-opposing-wills-how-the-us-is-defining-space-warfare
======
verdverm
[https://www.spaceforce.mil/Portals/1/Space%20Capstone%20Publ...](https://www.spaceforce.mil/Portals/1/Space%20Capstone%20Publication_10%20Aug%202020.pdf)

The 40 page PDF from the Space Force

